# forme d'abonnement compatible avec ipad 2?



## Alexasme (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouvelle et j'ai besoin d'aide . 

Voilà Pour les fêtes de fin d'année je me cotise avec mon frère afin de pouvoir acheter un Ipad 2 à notre mère , le problème c'est que je ne comprend pas vraiment le système avec la wifi ,3G ... (je sais pas si ça a un rapport avec l'abonnement d'ailleurs ) .
Bref j'ai déjà une wifi chez moi et j'aimerais savoir comment je peux faire pour que mon Ipad marche avec ma wifi quoi , je sais que si je vais en agence ils vont m'expliquer mais bon essayer de me faire vendre un truc plus cher , m'embobiner .. et surtout je n'est en ce moment pas du tout le temps d'aller voir dans une agence ... 

Donc en bref ma question est: Que faut-il faire en plus quand on achète la tablette en elle-même ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide , même si ma question n'est pas vraiment clair , je le conçoit ..

Bonne journée


----------



## arbaot (26 Novembre 2011)

iPad wifi seul = utilisation avec tous réseau wifi (maison, borne en libre accès, éventuellement celle de ton FAI, ou via un téléphone en mode modem)

iPad wifi+3g = idem wifi seul + data en téléphonie 3G si abonement

donc pour l'utilisation que tu décris un wifi seul suffit 

éventuellement un iPad wifi+3g si tu as besoin d'une puce GPS


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2011)

@alexasme, voici les caractéristiques techniques venant du site d'apple et chez vipad.fr, tu y trouveras cette article qui date de quelques mois, c'est un guide ipad 2.
Et avec les nouveaux forfaits de téléphonie, le partage du 3g est inclus.

Pour le wifi dépend du fournisseur d'accès à internet de la maison.


----------



## Alexasme (26 Novembre 2011)

Arbaot je peux donc prendre l'ipad lui-même et l'adapter à ma wifi actuelle?

Lineakd j'ai une wifi qui a un abonnement via orange ( ce n'est pas une live box ni quoi que se soit enfin je crois .. )


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2011)

@@alexasme, que veux tu dire par "j'ai une wifi qui a un abonnement via orange"?
As tu un ordi, un smartphone, un téléphone portable?
Est ce un abonnement adsl ou de téléphonie?


----------



## arbaot (26 Novembre 2011)

Alexasme a dit:


> Arbaot je peux donc prendre l'ipad lui-même et l'adapter à ma wifi actuelle?



oui tu peux te connecter à ton réseau Wifi si tu as une Clé WEP / WPA
si c'est sur livebox voir :
http://assistance.orange.fr/connecter-votre-ipad-en-wi-fi-a-la-livebox-2367.php


----------



## Alexasme (26 Novembre 2011)

Lineakd J'ai un portable , un ordi qui a un abonnement orange. La wifi est vraiment un truc que je connais vraiment pas et je ne peux pas vraiment demander de renseignement à ma mère sinon elle va comprendre donc c'est assez délicat et c'est vrai que je vous aide pas beaucoup là :S

Arbaot je n'aie pas de live box après la "clé" je ne suis pas sûr mais je crois que je n'en aie pas


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2011)

@alexasme, as tu une de ces boîtes (en blanc ou en noir) à la maison?


----------



## arbaot (26 Novembre 2011)

si ton ordi qui a un abonnement orange est un mac tu peux utiliser la fonction *partage internet via airport* 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/8156.html

tu peux tester avec ton iPhone en Wifi


----------

